# B-21



## MTShaw (20 Oct 2022)

The B-21 will be revealed to the public on Dec 2nd.






						B-21 Raider
					

B-21 Raider, the future of long-range strike, will be capable of penetrating the toughest defenses to deliver precision strikes anywhere in the world.




					www.northropgrumman.com
				




I hope this is not out of place on a Canadian forum.


----------



## Good2Golf (20 Oct 2022)

MTShaw said:


> The B-21 will be revealed to the public on Dec 2nd.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not when it might have links to NORAD/Continental defenc/se….


----------



## SeaKingTacco (20 Oct 2022)

I am a bit intrigued…


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Oct 2022)

SeaKingTacco said:


> I am a bit intrigued…


I echo that.

Upgraded B2? That should only cost 4 billion per plane...


----------



## Furniture (21 Oct 2022)

I hope the launch video is a strike on somewhere Russia thinks is safe...


----------



## dimsum (21 Oct 2022)

Furniture said:


> I hope the launch video is a strike on somewhere Russia thinks is safe...


How to start WWIII in 3...2....1....


----------



## FSTO (21 Oct 2022)

Why?


----------



## Furniture (21 Oct 2022)

dimsum said:


> How to start WWIII in 3...2....1....


It doesn't have to be Russia itself, just somewhere Russia thinks the USA can't go undetected. Syria comes to mind off the top of my head.


----------



## KevinB (22 Oct 2022)

Furniture said:


> It doesn't have to be Russia itself, just somewhere Russia thinks the USA can't go undetected. Syria comes to mind off the top of my head.


Belarus


----------



## Colin Parkinson (22 Oct 2022)

Drop leaflets over the Red Square and the Kremlin


----------



## KevinB (22 Oct 2022)

Furniture said:


> It doesn't have to be Russia itself, just somewhere Russia thinks the USA can't go undetected. Syria comes to mind off the top of my head.


I think we can all agree that Iran has jumped the queue requesting to be a test subject.


----------



## Furniture (22 Oct 2022)

KevinB said:


> I think we can all agree that Iran has jumped the queue requesting to be a test subject.


Yeah, they seem to have conveniently made a target of themselves lately.


----------



## OldSolduer (22 Oct 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Drop leaflets over the Red Square and the Kremlin


Been done already by a German teenager who avoided the "best air defence system in the world". 









						Mathias Rust - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------

